# Marriage problems



## brenrun44 (9 mo ago)

Hi there, really needing some advice.

My wife and I have been married 11 years. During this time, she has always had trouble being honest with her feelings. Something would happen, she would get angry with me then give me the silent treatment for 1-2 weeks.
The last time this happened she did not speak to me for 3 weeks. Basically, going home from work is horrible. Except for my 2 great kids.
I have brought this up many times before but nothing changes. It's the same pattern of behaviour.
I'm at the point where I have almost had enough. I can't take it anymore. I don't want to live like this anymore. And to be really honest, I am also wondering if there is someone better out there for me that won't treat me this way.
I'm so confused.
Advice please.
Bren


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Context matters. What does she get angry about?

Did you not put the cap back on the tube of toothpaste and she gave you the silent treatment for 3 weeks?

Or did you beat her and kill her cat in front of her and she has been avoiding you to not trigger a homicidal rage until she can get moved out and get a restraining order served on you?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

brenrun44 said:


> Something would happen


Hmm. That seems a little vague. What kind of something?



> she would get angry with me then give me the silent treatment for 1-2 weeks.


Did you apologise for whatever it was you did?



> I have brought this up many times before


Key question: how do you bring it up? What exactly do you say? And when?



> I'm so confused.


What are you confused about?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Using a silent treatment is, honestly, VERY immature.
You are married with kids -- NOT being able to talk things out is NOT a sign of a good marriage.
Perhaps some marriage counseling could help you both work on communications?


----------

